# The greatest money making secret in history



## namelessone (Sep 28, 2012)

http://www.speakingbyfrederique.com/spiritual-marketing.pdf

If you worry about money or lack of money, here's a great read. 1st half of the book is gem. I found the second half of book is repetitive. 

Investing, career, lottery, are just like sun,water and soil. Without planting the seed, we can't obtain fruit of wealth. 

I had similar experience about finding a $5 bill on the ground right after giving changes to a teenage at a bus station years ago.  That's the only time I found a dollar bill on the ground living 15 years in Canada.
In general and stopped stealing and pirating movie,software online. 

I won couple times in a row at the annual company half/half draw.(Winner get 50% and 50% go to charity) There were around 30 participants. That's 3% chance of winning each time. The probability of winning say 3 times of independent event is? 3%*3%*3%= 2.7 X 10^-5. i felt so bad at winning all the time so I stopped playing. It's funny a coworker came up to me and said: you again?
I believed the cause of winning multiple times half/half draw was that I gave the first winning to my mom to spend. Also, my mentality of participating was because half of the fund goes to charity. 

Then for investing, I started in 2007. Since 2013, my return averages about 30% per year. YTD 9%

My end goal for investing is the freedom to take care of close family members and the freedom to devote to spiritual practice, helping those in need.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

You sound like a great person and I'm happy for your success. But for me to believe in cosmic Kharma based on someone's experience means ignoring scores of others I know who've shown the opposite.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Please keep giving generously. I appreciate the effect of your efforts on my portfolio as well.


----------



## namelessone (Sep 28, 2012)

CalgaryPotato said:


> You sound like a great person and I'm happy for your success. But for me to believe in cosmic Kharma based on someone's experience means ignoring scores of others I know who've shown the opposite.



The main reason people doesn't prosper from giving is the attitude toward giving. If there is pain, regret in giving, there is small effect. Feel Joyful while giving has big effect.


----------



## BoringInvestor (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll echo what others have said - I'm glad your a generous person, and I hope that continues.

For anyone wondering - there is no scientific, validated, evidence of Karma or other similar concepts. To put it cold cold-heartedly: the universe doesn't know, or care you exist. 
So, be good for goodness sake, be kind, help others, and ultimately live and let live.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

OK, I'll bite. Although karma has nothing to do with influencing random events - Karma plays a great deal with interpersonal relationships. If you are known to be a kind and a good person to work with people will seek you out to give you opportunities. I'm not talking about skill, I'm talking about being a nice person to work with.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Funny when he says _"Andrew Carnegie did it, too. He became a tycoon". _

I watched a documentary about Andrew Carnegie on PBS and he was one of the world's most vicious capitalist robber baron's of his time. He would ruin a competitor just to see him suffer. Only much later in life when he was about to die did he become a philanthropist probably because his guilt caught up with him.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I have to say in all sincerity that when I started out in life I believed if I helped other people, they would help me, and we would both help each other. So I went out of my way to help other people at every opportunity.

Then I found out when I needed help none was forthcoming from the people I helped or from anyone else.

So, I became more selfish and began to get ahead for the first time.

I am still inclined to help people and give them the best of a deal, and get the thanks and appreciation you would expect (none).


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

My ears are burning


----------



## tenoclock (Jan 23, 2015)

pwm said:


> Funny when he says _"Andrew Carnegie did it, too. He became a tycoon". _
> 
> I watched a documentary about Andrew Carnegie on PBS and he was one of the world's most vicious capitalist robber baron's of his time. He would ruin a competitor just to see him suffer. Only much later in life when he was about to die did he become a philanthropist probably because his guilt caught up with him.


That's what you do in business, you ruin your competition by producing better products. It's not like he burned down their factories and killed them all.


----------



## namelessone (Sep 28, 2012)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I have to say in all sincerity that when I started out in life I believed if I helped other people, they would help me, and we would both help each other. So I went out of my way to help other people at every opportunity.
> 
> Then I found out when I needed help none was forthcoming from the people I helped or from anyone else.
> 
> ...


Giving doesn't mean giving out everything when we are just starting out in life. We have to stand on our own feet first. 

Somewhere in the book it mentioned something about the meaning of true giving. 
True giving is not expecting return. True giving is giving anonymously. It's not equation mentality. Donating money to a university and name the building after us is equation mentality. I agree wholeheartedly. I don't care if the people I helped didn't give me any return or even don't know who helped them. I don't expect those I helped become my best friends. Many are strangers. I feels great that I donate a $5/month to Wikipedia which spreads knowledge for free for the world. It's not much but I have great satisfaction from this tiny donation. Like attracts like. The people who are closed to me in real life are those shared the same value as mine. I have strong bonds with these people. we support each other little here or there. We don't calculate how much we help and don't expect the same in return. But if there's return of favor, we gladly accept each other's offer. (mainly sharing of food and stories. we are both financially well so we don't need to offer money to each other. )


----------



## namelessone (Sep 28, 2012)

I'll share one true story of my own about stealing. Couple yeas ago, I made a vow not to steal again. I was working part time at a tea shop. I rode a bicycle to work. There's no manager or supervisor watching us. One day, I made a toast for myself and didn't pay for it. Soon after that, my bicycle was stolen. I rode it to work for 2-3 years and nothing happened to it. Right after I ate the toast without paying it, someone decided to steal my locked bicycle. Coincidence? Maybe.... 
Now, I won't even use the company paper to print for personal use at work. 

I share this book because I feel related to it and there's some truth in it.


----------



## namelessone (Sep 28, 2012)

none said:


> If you are known to be a kind and a good person to work with people will seek you out to give you opportunities. I'm not talking about skill, I'm talking about being a nice person to work with.


This was mentioned in a story on page 89: ""I noticed that the clients who received chocolates referred around 40% more
clients to me than the clients who did not receive my tasty gifts.
Actually, in earlier years prior to my chocolateering endeavors most
of my clients gave me .no referrals. whatsoever--and I might add,
in those days quite regularly."

These kind of results are like flowers. The real fruit is much more powerful than that. 
Believe it or not, even one gives anonymously , the return still comes back from different sources. It doesn't have to come from the recipient of giving. It just make people "luckier". 

The interesting thing about giving/receiving is that the more you expect in return, the less you get. The less return you expect, the more reward you get. It's counter intuitive.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Although karma may be "boogadee boogadee", it has blessed me in the past as well as _ucked me from time to time....not to be trifled with imo.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Helping people with in limits, Can not become an enabler, instead lead those to take responsibility for themselves. Im not a giver or a taker more of a trader to promote win/win outcomes


----------



## treva84 (Dec 9, 2014)

Wasn't this the premise of "The Secret", a book that blew up in Hollywood about 10 years ago? Sounds like a recycled idea.

Namelessone if it makes you happy and you feel fulfilled and it's contributing to your success then please keep doing it.


----------



## pooja.majorgainz (Apr 7, 2015)

namelessone said:


> http://www.speakingbyfrederique.com/spiritual-marketing.pdf
> 
> i felt so bad at winning all the time so I stopped playing. It's funny a coworker came up to me and said: you again?
> I believed the cause of winning multiple times half/half draw was that I gave the first winning to my mom to spend. Also, my mentality of participating was because half of the fund goes to charity.


Winning is not bad and its nothing but an achievement after a hard work.
Even while playing games I win many a time & rejoice! Because I had played well with my intellectuality and capability

Of course helping others in any way makes you a winner already, 
and celebrating your winning prize with a loved one is what we must always think. 

Your story is inspiring, and it will definitely motivate people to achieve their goals in their life.

Everyone should focus on their life game, As theirs no luck without a hard work , Karma will turn to you.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't believe in Karma in the true sense of the word (being reincarnated into something else), but there is a verse in the Bible that speaks about this topic that's provided guidance to me. I agree with what another person wrote on here, the universe doesn't know and doesn't care, but I do believe in a God that knows and does care. Lots of great wisdom can be found in the book of Proverbs, written by the man that the Bible calls the most wise man that ever lived.

Proverbs 11:24
One gives freely, yet grows all the richer;
another withholds what he should give, and only suffers want.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

But I think one of the biggest secrets to giving is not trumpeting your giving, but giving in secret.

Proverbs 20:6 says: Most men will proclaim every one his own goodness: but a faithful man who can find?

You see the singers that donate some money and they write a cheque the size of a car and take lots of pictures smiling beside it, and then have an addition in their wikipedia profile about their "philantropy". These people already have gotten their reward, since they're just trying to make a good name for themselves and therefore enjoy a larger fan base which means more profits for them.

In Matthew 6:1 it says: “Be careful not to practice your righteousness in front of others to be seen by them. If you do, you will have no reward from your Father in heaven.
2“So when you give to the needy, do not announce it with trumpets, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and on the streets, to be honored by others. Truly I tell you, they have received their reward in full. 3 But when you give to the needy, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, 4 so that your giving may be in secret. Then your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you.


----------



## namelessone (Sep 28, 2012)

treva84 said:


> Wasn't this the premise of "The Secret", a book that blew up in Hollywood about 10 years ago? Sounds like a recycled idea.


I haven't read the book" The secret". it's irreverent to the book I shared. 

Quote from wiki on "The secret" : "Three-step creative process for manifesting dreams is introduced: Ask (visualize in the film), Believe, and Receive."

and i conclude this book is nonsense and not worth reading. It has some New Age religion feel: mixing science and religion. Being grateful is good attitude, but think that being grateful and the body"frequency" will goes up and attract good things to us? I don't think so. There are all kinds of garbage information out there as there are many garbage stocks in the index. The ability to distinguish gold and sand is an important skill to have. 
I'll call this day dreaming. We can't just ask/visualize something and then they will come to us. We can only ask for something we DESERVED. (plant the seed and work hard,improve our own intrinsic value)

We have to plant the seed and take concrete actions to water, fertile it to obtain fruits. If we have the same land, and the same seed, the last most important factor for how much fruits we can grow is: the methods we used and how hard we work on the land.


----------



## namelessone (Sep 28, 2012)

familyman said:


> But I think one of the biggest secrets to giving is not trumpeting your giving, but giving in secret.
> 
> Proverbs 20:6 says: Most men will proclaim every one his own goodness: but a faithful man who can find?
> 
> ...


I am not christian but this is very good. I am sure almost all religions agree on this idea of giving without seeking fame. 
However, the law of Giving/receiving is universal. It doesn't depend on what we believe. It's not a reward/punishment by some being. it's the working of our mind. 
If an atheist gives with joy and without regret, without seeking return,fame, he will prosper. (If he's not lazy)


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

namelessone said:


> I am not christian but this is very good. I am sure almost all religions agree on this idea of giving without seeking fame.
> However, the law of Giving/receiving is universal. It doesn't depend on what we believe. It's not a reward/punishment by some being. it's the working of our mind.
> If an atheist gives with joy and without regret, without seeking return,fame, he will prosper. (If he's not lazy)




Obviously as a christian, I believe somewhat differently. In Proverbs 19:17 it says "Whoever is generous to the poor lends to the Lord, and he (the Lord) will repay him for his deed." The law of logic tells us that if you give, you have less, and as the saying goes, "the rich get richer and the poor get poorer", since it takes money to make money. So by giving more, would logically mean you will get more poor, unless there is an outside force that can offset this truth, and I personally believe that force is God. But I still respect your desire to help others, it's a characteristic of a godly person


----------



## glenzacher (Aug 13, 2014)

*Unique way to save money*

if anyone really want to save money, they should be know about infinite banking concept, that is the great way in to save and manage money and expenses.


----------

